
OpenVPN Installer for Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS and Arch Linux - malikNF
https://github.com/Angristan/OpenVPN-install
======
angristan
FYI there's a PR going on to support OpenVPN 2.4 new features :
[https://github.com/Angristan/OpenVPN-
install/pull/96](https://github.com/Angristan/OpenVPN-install/pull/96)

------
ris
Don't ask me to support a system you've run random magic script xyz on.

